
Google Presents Inside Abbey Road - oneeyedpigeon
https://insideabbeyroad.withgoogle.com
======
oneeyedpigeon
... and the About page [1] gives some interesting details about the technology
involved here. I'm not sure how new this is, but I haven't come across it
before, and I'm impressed.

[1]
[https://insideabbeyroad.withgoogle.com/en/technology#x=&y=&z...](https://insideabbeyroad.withgoogle.com/en/technology#x=&y=&z=)

------
oneeyedpigeon
For hardcore music nerds, the Mastering room is a must.

